# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Vấn đề camera bị lỗi không chup hinh tu vitalk !

## Mantran

chiếc 6600 của em sao không chụp hình trực tiếp từ vitalk được, nó báo là lỗi camera . các sư huynh giúp mụi với !!! #-o

----------


## baobinh

hjx..hjx.. không ai trả lời dùm à ^^!

----------


## nvtuantt

à! máy của bạn chắc chắn dây nguồn có vấn đề đó, bạn nên đến tiệm dt nào đó để thay đi. giá chung khoảng 100k thui, nhưng nếu gần thì tui có thể giúp bạn thay. chúc may mắn nhé

----------


## hoangkiso

bạn thử khởi động lại máy rồi vô vitalk chụp lại xem. hồi bữa mình cũng gặp tình trạng giống như vậy khi xài ola, vitalk

----------

